# Finding the center line of a board's edge.



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to drill a hole into the edge of a piece that is about 3/4" thick. How do I easily find the exact center line?

Is there some marking tool I don't know about?

I've seen tools for finding the center of a round piece for lathe mounting. Something similar for finding the center of an edge.

Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ralph

You can make one in about 5 mins. in the shop, once you have it made just put it on the edge of the board and turn it so both nails stop on the stock then just push down on the pencil and pull the stick to you, it will mark the board with a dead center line..it's just a simple geometry thing that makes it work every time on any stock from 1/2" to 12' wide..if you make the stick longer..than 6"..

Or buy one for 30.oo bucks
Amazon.com: 12'' Incra Centering Rule: Home Improvement
======



rwl7532 said:


> I want to drill a hole into the edge of a piece that is about 3/4" thick. How do I easily find the exact center line?
> 
> Is there some marking tool I don't know about?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

My favorite way is a piece of paper folded tight over the board so there are creases.
Once creased, pick it up and fold in half so the creases meet.
The fold is the exact center.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI Ralph
> 
> You can make one in about 5 mins. in the shop, once you have it made just put it on the edge of the board and turn it so both nails stop on the stock then just push down on the pencil and pull the stick to you, it will mark the board with a dead center line..it's just a simple geometry thing that makes it work every time on any stock from 1/2" to 12' wide..if you make the stick longer..than 6"..
> 
> ...


I'm likely going to make one like that now that I've got my noggin working. Drive a brad into the stick. Implant the brad in a scrap and take to the drill press. Drill a hole (I'll be using doweling) a couple inches from the brad and then keeping the brad as the center, rotate the stick and drill again. Install the doweling and I'm done.

Thanks,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's hard to beat the Jessem zip slot jig for doweling, it's so quick and easy and the holes are always in the right place..

JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill - YouTube
Amazon.com: JessEm Pocket Zip Slot Mortise Mill: Home Improvement

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu01KjQsOXo&feature=related
====



rwl7532 said:


> I'm likely going to make one like that now that I've got my noggin working. Drive a brad into the stick. Implant the brad in a scrap and take to the drill press. Drill a hole (I'll be using doweling) a couple inches from the brad and then keeping the brad as the center, rotate the stick and drill again. Install the doweling and I'm done.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> I'm likely going to make one like that now that I've got my noggin working. Drive a brad into the stick. Implant the brad in a scrap and take to the drill press. Drill a hole (I'll be using doweling) a couple inches from the brad and then keeping the brad as the center, rotate the stick and drill again. Install the doweling and I'm done.
> 
> Thanks,


Dowels glued and drying. Proof of concept tomorrow. Film at 11.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

mscdirect.com

Amazon.com: WoodRiver Drill Guide With 6 Bushings: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0M06SDXZQ8JKRCGB4GAG

===


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Half of 3/4" is 3/8".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

But it's not always a true 3/4" wide  that's why you need a jig to find true dead center..

====



jlord said:


> Half of 3/4" is 3/8".


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> But it's not always a true 3/4" wide  that's why you need a jig to find true dead center..
> 
> ====


Yes.
3/4" was only given as an example.

The solution should work for any thickness.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks to Ralph for asking and to Bob for yet another mystery solved! I can see doing up 2", 4", 6", 8" & 12" versions of this high tech contraption to counter for my clumsiness. If I tried to use a 12" version on a 2x4 the fumble fingers factor would take a lot of the fun out of it. I also want to play with adding two more pencil holes spaced evenly between the outside holes, they should carver it up into thirds simple simon like.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't seen many pencils lately whose lead is exactly centered.
Just saying.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 


No big deal once you chuck it up in your drill to grind (sand) the end sharp it will be on center 

===


rwl7532 said:


> I haven't seen many pencils lately whose lead is exactly centered.
> Just saying.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Check out the links below..

How to Easily Divide a Board into Equal Parts - YouTube

Trend Point 2 Point Layout Measuring Tool
Measuring,Marking and Layout Tools - Peachtree Woodworking Supply

===



wbh1963 said:


> Thanks to Ralph for asking and to Bob for yet another mystery solved! I can see doing up 2", 4", 6", 8" & 12" versions of this high tech contraption to counter for my clumsiness. If I tried to use a 12" version on a 2x4 the fumble fingers factor would take a lot of the fun out of it. I also want to play with adding two more pencil holes spaced evenly between the outside holes, they should carver it up into thirds simple simon like.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Those digital caliper are awesome.
You can go expensive (like that link above) or relatively cheap (almost throw away) from Ebay.

Get extra batteries if what you buy doesn't auto shut off.

Want to measure the thickness of a strand of hair? Now you can.

Very nice video on that Peachtree site. Well worth a look at.

Available in fractional read out is very, very cool.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Check out the links below..
> 
> How to Easily Divide a Board into Equal Parts - YouTube


Yet another 'crafty' geometry trick that had never occurred to me! 




bobj3 said:


> Trend Point 2 Point Layout Measuring Tool
> Measuring,Marking and Layout Tools - Peachtree Woodworking Supply


This link is like a candy store for the crafter that just has to be able to measure any aspect of just about anything that can be measured. I am just going to have to give up the cash for some of those widgets, while taking my best shot at making my version of the ones that it is reasonable to craft at home! It's very rare for me to bookmark 'shopping' pages, but this one had such a great selection of measuring gadgets it just had to be bookmarked!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> I want to drill a hole into the edge of a piece that is about 3/4" thick. How do I easily find the exact center line?
> 
> Is there some marking tool I don't know about?
> 
> ...


Or, just use a ruler. Place the 1" mark on one edge, rotate the ruler till the 3" mark is on the other edge. The 2" mark will be the center


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Yes that will work also but many have a hard time using a pencil with a very fine point on it LOL
If you use the Incra ruler you can drop needle pins in the holes and use them to hold the edge and then use a good pencil (mechanical pencil ) to mark it on dead center..it's a little bit high in price but it works very well..

Amazon.com: 12'' Incra Centering Rule: Home Improvement


=========


jschaben said:


> Or, just use a ruler. Place the 1" mark on one edge, rotate the ruler till the 3" mark is on the other edge. The 2" mark will be the center


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Dowels glued and drying. Proof of concept tomorrow. Film at 11.


I found it easier to drill the holes for the dowels first. Then I measured an equal offset with calipers at the drill press from a tiny drill bit chucked up. Then I drilled the hole for the nail.

Here's the pic:


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Speaking of Calipers, I just bought my first digital set ever, mostly because it takes me so long with a magnifying glass to read the manual ones. I didn't go big budget mind you. The Kobalt 6" set at Lowes is 30.00 USD. It doesn't have 'fractional readout' but it does have mm and inches in decimal. I also selected it because it does have the depth gauge pole coming down from the bottom. It's one of those things I like so much I feel like I should have sprung for one five years ago.



rwl7532 said:


> Those digital caliper are awesome.
> You can go expensive (like that link above) or relatively cheap (almost throw away) from Ebay.
> 
> Get extra batteries if what you buy doesn't auto shut off.
> ...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

wbh1963 said:


> Speaking of Calipers, I just bought my first digital set ever, mostly because it takes me so long with a magnifying glass to read the manual ones. I didn't go big budget mind you. The Kobalt 6" set at Lowes is 30.00 USD. It doesn't have 'fractional readout' but it does have mm and inches in decimal. I also selected it because it does have the depth gauge pole coming down from the bottom. It's one of those things I like so much I feel like I should have sprung for one five years ago.


I got this one:
6" DIGITAL ELECTRONIC CALIPER FRACTIONAL LCD STAINLESS | eBay

Large readout, fractional display, free shipping and auto-off.
Also on the West Coast so I don't have to wait a week to get it.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Good buy. I have several & they get used frequently.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I have one version from Harbor Freight and another from General Tools. Got the General Tool at Home Depot. Both work fine but I'm not real fond of the 1/128 resolution of the Harbor Freight caliper.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Thanks for the heads up on the great buy, I have many but it's was so good of a deal I got one also  it always hard for me to pass up free shipping , I like my little 4" one the best . it's always in my pocket..can't have to many  and a pack or two of battery's. the suckers like to eat up the power supply...

==


rwl7532 said:


> I got this one:
> 6" DIGITAL ELECTRONIC CALIPER FRACTIONAL LCD STAINLESS | eBay
> 
> Large readout, fractional display, free shipping and auto-off.
> Also on the West Coast so I don't have to wait a week to get it.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe I missed something from all the other answers and the original post. 
I took it as the OP wanted to make (1), one, hole in the edge of a piece of wood. I answered with the easiest, quickest way I know of, but it seems like this was a set-up post to allow a lot of posting of different fancy ways of finding center on the edge of a piece of wood. 

If that's the case, why not just make a post about how to find the center on any type piece of wood, no matter what size.

I think I'm finding this forum to be as qlickish as the little town in Texas I live in.

Good Luck to all of you, I hope you enjoy yourselves but don't get too many calluses on your hand.






rwl7532 said:


> I want to drill a hole into the edge of a piece that is about 3/4" thick. How do I easily find the exact center line?
> 
> Is there some marking tool I don't know about?
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Dal300 said:


> Maybe I missed something from all the other answers and the original post.
> I took it as the OP wanted to make (1), one, hole in the edge of a piece of wood. I answered with the easiest, quickest way I know of, but it seems like this was a set-up post to allow a lot of posting of different fancy ways of finding center on the edge of a piece of wood.
> 
> If that's the case, why not just make a post about how to find the center on any type piece of wood, no matter what size.
> ...


Hi Dallas - I guess I didn't read it that way... Just several alternative ways of accomplishing the same thing. Yours is an excellant quick way of accomplishing the task. However, in my workspace, a ruler is much easier to lay my hands on than a piece of paper. I make notes on scrap wood. 
We all work differently and having alternative ways of accomplishing a task allows each to choose the one that works best for them.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Dal300 said:


> Maybe I missed something from all the other answers and the original post.
> I took it as the OP wanted to make (1), one, hole in the edge of a piece of wood. I answered with the easiest, quickest way I know of, but it seems like this was a set-up post to allow a lot of posting of different fancy ways of finding center on the edge of a piece of wood.
> 
> If that's the case, why not just make a post about how to find the center on any type piece of wood, no matter what size.
> ...


 
FWIW - I found the paper folding trick very clever.

As far as the above, you need to lighten up a bit.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Dal300 said:


> Maybe I missed something from all the other answers and the original post.
> I took it as the OP wanted to make (1), one, hole in the edge of a piece of wood. I answered with the easiest, quickest way I know of, but it seems like this was a set-up post to allow a lot of posting of different fancy ways of finding center on the edge of a piece of wood.
> 
> If that's the case, why not just make a post about how to find the center on any type piece of wood, no matter what size.
> ...


Well, that certainly came out of left field.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was hoping to:
1) find if there was a tool for finding the center line. (e.g. Incra tool)
2) getting some discussion going -- some out of the box thinking (I think the folding paper idea is such an idea -- I mean to try it)

I mentioned "about" 3/4" on purpose because it is a small enough measurement that one must be exact. So exact that a pencil mark isn't precise enough.

A usable method would allow marking, setting up the drill press, drilling and then reversing the board and drilling again. Any variance to exact center point would be obvious.

I've ordered the Pocket Zip Slot™ Mortise Mill as it seems to fit the bill.

Hopefully those who read and/or replied to this thread have gotten something valuable out of it. I did.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

rwl7532 said:


> I mentioned "about" 3/4" on purpose because it is a small enough measurement that one must be exact. So exact that a pencil mark isn't precise enough.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

RJM60 said:


> If a pencil mark (or scribed mark) isn't accurate enough to locate whatever you're doing, you'll need a jig, or fixture, anyway, which makes the marking moot.
> 
> Usually, tools like the ones discussed are for making it easy to make a line in the center of something.


I'm hoping the Pocket Zip Slot™ Mortise Mill fits that bill.
I'm mostly successful with the tool pictured somewhere above. (Kinda looks like one of those items in the movie TRON)


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

By the way, I made this. Used a 3/8" center point for the scriber.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

AxlMyk said:


> By the way, I made this. Used a 3/8" center point for the scriber.


Great job. I like that you can change it to accommodate wider/thicker material.


----------



## trkyjones (Apr 9, 2013)

*But, how do I find the center of the marking piece of wood.*

Seems to me this is a tough task. How do I find the center of the piece of wood to mark the center of a piece of wood, to mark the center of a piece of wood???????:wacko:


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

I simply use a marking gauge (UK & IRL) aka scratch stock (US & Norm). I set it as near as dammit to the centre using my Mk 1 eyeball, and scratch from both sides. The very small gap between the scratched lines, if there is a gap, is the centre line.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> I'm likely going to make one like that now that I've got my noggin working. Drive a brad into the stick. Implant the brad in a scrap and take to the drill press. Drill a hole (I'll be using doweling) a couple inches from the brad and then keeping the brad as the center, rotate the stick and drill again. Install the doweling and I'm done.
> 
> Thanks,


Ralph, this is a claasic example of, " I don't have a clue what you are saying". That's O.K. because if it works for you, you are the one that neeeds it. I just, for one am not good at following written instructions, wonder if it's just me or do others have the same problem that I am descibing. Just wondering.

Jerry


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Ralph, this is a claasic example of, " I don't have a clue what you are saying". That's O.K. because if it works for you, you are the one that neeeds it. I just, for one am not good at following written instructions, wonder if it's just me or do others have the same problem that I am descibing. Just wondering.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry - the secret is to get the noggin working. After that it's straightforward enough.


----------

